# Jelly jar with odd Angel Crown logo



## poorjodie (Sep 3, 2006)

I found this little jelly jar and I can't identify the logo on the bottom. Anyone got any ideas??

 Who is the maker?


----------



## jimsears (Sep 5, 2006)

You have a Kerr jelly glass.  The marking is the Kerr family crest.

 Jim Sears


----------

